# MW2 NAT-Typ: Strikt - Ports anpassen? wie?



## Kain_LaVey (14. November 2009)

Hi alle,

ich habe bei CoD MW2 als NAT Typ die Angabe: Strict. Damit ich aber ordnentlich mit meinen Freunden in eine Gruppe spielen kann muss da "offen" stehen . Bei http://www.infinityward.com/nat.php wird einem gesagt mal soll im Router die UPnP funktion anmachen. Das habe ich getan. Allerdings hab ich immer noch den NAT Typ "strict".

Nun habe ich ein wenig gegoogelt und festgestellt das es oft hilft die ports von steam und mw2 manuel noch freizuschalten oder so. Ich muss nur leider gestehen das ich keine Ahnung von sowas habe. Hier die benötigten Ports: https://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=26621

Nun die frage. Wo und vor allem WIE in der Routerkonfiguration muss ich die Sachen einstellen?

Ich nutze einen T-Sinus 154 DSL router.

Ich habe bei "Netzwerkeinstellungen->NAT" noch 3 unterpunkte: Adressumsetzung (0 globale IP's), Virtueller Server (0 interne IP's), Spezialanwendungen (0 Privater Client Port). Ich denke mal das ich letzteres auswählen muss?

Da habe ich dann für jede "Spezialanwednung" dann folgende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:
___

Privater Client Port:
Quell-Typ: ( )TCP ( )UDP
Öffentlicher Port:
Öffentlicher Typ: ( )TCP ( )UDP
Aktivieren: [ ]
___

Die ( )'s und [ ]'s stellen jetzt radiobuttons bzw. check boxen da. Was genau muss ich jetzt da wo wie warum eintragen?  wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut.


----------



## dot (15. November 2009)

Mach mal bitte Bilder von den 3 Menues (Global/Virtuell, Privat).


----------



## Kain_LaVey (16. November 2009)

hi,

habs hinbekommen mit sehv viel rumprobieren. Es funktioniert jetzt jedenfals. 

Für andere die evtl auch auf einer Lösungssuche sind:

Die Ports mit nem bestimmten Bereich kommen unter "Netzwerkeinstellungen -> NAT -> Spezialanwendungen" in folgender Form:
http://www.bandsign.de/vorschau/spezialanwendungen.jpg

Und die Ports mit nur "einem Wert" kommen unter "Netzwerkeinstellungen -> NAT -> Virtueller Server" in folgender Form:

http://www.bandsign.de/vorschau/virtuellerserver.jpg

Da wo bei mir jetzt 101 bei der IP steht muss halt eure IP hin. Diese findet ihr ganz leicht raus in dem ihr die cmd.exe startet (einfach mal suchen) und dann "ipconfig" eingebt.

Dann sollte alle gehen


----------



## Happy Chicken (17. November 2009)

Hi Jungs hab ein riesen Problem. Auch ich suche nach den Richtigen NAT Einstellungen für mein inet. Jetzt das eigentliche Prob:
Ich wähle mich nicht über einen Router sondern mit einem UMTS-Stick ins inet ein.
Nun meine Frage weis zufällig einer von euch wo ich die Konfigs für meinen Stick her bekommen.

Gruß und Danke im Vorraus 
Happy Chicken


----------



## dot (17. November 2009)

Ich glaube dazu waeren mehr Informationen ueber den verwendeten Stick und den Provider notwendig. Zusaetzlich ist die Frage, ob du mit den Stick ueberhaupt NAT brauchst. Spiele gehen ja eher mittelpraechtig


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

Beim Stick kann man keine Ports freischalten 

Glaubt mir da hab ich mich auch schon dran versucht. Vergebens....

Ich glaub Eplus bietet das als einzigster an als Service!


----------



## Happy Chicken (18. November 2009)

Sry, also der Provider wäre o2 und es handelt sich um einen 
o2 Loop-Surf-Stick 2. Also beim online gaming gibts eigentlich keine Probs, nur mit dem joinen auf server hackts manchmal doch kräftig. Greez HC


----------



## Nike334 (18. November 2009)

Irgendwelche Antivirussoftware installiert die das blocken könnte?
Erstmal das probieren, danach ist der UMTS stick dran^^
mfg


----------



## Happy Chicken (18. November 2009)

Nö hab nichtmal die Firewall an


----------



## superman1989 (20. November 2009)

jap ich hab auch nen "STRIKT" - was auch immer det sein mag?

meiner ist ein HSDPA usb stick namens=
 "web`n`walk stick" von t-mobile

und hab nur den noch ein ganzet jahr 

allso mit dem online zocken ist mit cod MW2 grosse sch$$$$E!! - kann man des ändern?

weil alle anderen games gehen ja! ohne prob...


----------



## timbola (22. November 2009)

Bei mir steht ebenfalls NAT-Typ: Strikt, kann aber trotzdem wunderbar online zocken. Ich habe einen Web´n´Walk Box IV. Da ich aber auch gerne Offen zu stehen hätte, habe ich natürlich UPnP angeschaltet, alle nötigen Ports freigegeben im Router und auch mal die Windows Firewall abgestellt. Hat alles nix gebracht. Danach habe ich alle  freigebenen Ports im Router wieder enfernt, brachte logischer Weise auch nix.
Dann, durch Zufall, ist der MP von MW2 abgestürzt, ich habe den Prozess per taskmanager gekillt und sofort wieder den MP gestartet und promp steht da NAT-Typ: Offen! Schön habe ich mir gedacht, naja erstmal ein paar Runden gezockt, bis die Lust vorbei war. 
Um aber nochmal zu gucken, ob das jetzt mit dem NAT-Typ funzt, habe ich den MP von CoD6 nochmal (normal) neu gestartet. Tja, und wie soll es anders sein, der NAT-Typ war wieder Strikt.

Kann es irgendwie auch an Steam und/oder CoD6 liegen, dass der NAT-Typ Strikt ist?


----------



## Trooper (24. November 2009)

Bei mir hieß das Zauberwort "UPnP (Universal Plug and Play)" 
Ich hab es bei meinen Router aktiviert und mein Nat typ war offen... Die versuche mit Port forwarding usw hat alles nicht geklappt, ist mir auch zu kompliziert....

Bei mienen Kumpel der auch den T-Com Router, wie oben angegeben hat, da hat es auch so funktioniert... 
Bei ihm war UPnP bereits aktiviert, er hat es kurz deaktiviert und wieder angeschalten und dann hat alles funktioniert...

Probierts mal aus und sagt mir mals obs klappt!


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2009)

Ihr solltet die Ports von Hand freischalten. UPnP ist ein beachtliches Sicherheistrisiko.


----------



## Trooper (30. November 2009)

Ich hab das mal jetzt gemacht, mit den Ports von Hand freischalten...
Seit dem hat ich das Problem das mir de Leitung immer abgekackt ist.
Ich konnte in ICQ schreiben und bei TS sprechen aber keine Website mehr aufrufen und noch weitere sachen die mir komisch vorkamen... PC neu gestartet und es ging wieder, halbwegs... seit dem ich die Ports wieder rausgenommen hab. UPnP auch aus gemacht hab läuft wieder alles top... und auch im Spiel muss ich keine 5 minuten mehr warten um irgendwo mit zuspielen oder werd noch  5 mal wieder rausgeschmisssen... 
Ist schon ne verrückte sache


----------



## Enko (30. November 2009)

Schönen guten abend 

also ich spiele auch Call of Duty Mw2 und bei mir steht Nat Typ Strikt

ich würds gerne ändern hab leider keine ahnung wie es geht.

Ich hab einen W503V T-com Router doch ich verstehe leider nicht wie ich

die Ports freischalten soll.

Bitte um Rückantwort.


Ps:Was bringt eigentlicher dieser Nat typ:Offen?Kann man dann selber Hosten ? in Cod mw2


----------



## PaddyG2s (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie alle andren nur habe ich eine FritzBox ^^

Wo muss ich diese werte eigeben in der FritzBox? ---> http://www.bandsign.de/vorschau/spezialanwendungen.jpg 

Ich find die Option gernicht, hat jemand ne Fritz Box und hat das Problem gelöst !


----------



## superman1989 (1. Dezember 2009)

gib im browser " fritz.box "ein und staune^^


----------



## PaddyG2s (2. Dezember 2009)

so blöd bin ich auch nun wieder nicht das ich das nicht wüsste -.- 

Ich hab zwar ein Port für mein PC aufgemacht aber trotzdem zeigt er mir noch strikt an


----------



## Neodrym (3. Dezember 2009)

hmm .. bei mir steht es manchmal dort .. dann starte ich das spiel einfach neu und es ist weg .. >.<


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

Erweiterte Ansicht aktiviert? Unter Portweiterleitungen etc. sollte es zu finden sein.


----------



## Master_Nox (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi @ all ich möchte gerne mit freunden online mw2 spezialeinheit zocken aber da ist das blöde__Strict in rot wie od. was muss man machen damit ich das entferne kann.

ps.  ich hab keine arnung von nats, ports......?sry


bitttttttte helfen und so erklären das es jeder depp verstehen kann^^


----------



## grubsnek (25. Dezember 2009)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> so blöd bin ich auch nun wieder nicht das ich das nicht wüsste -.-
> 
> Ich hab zwar ein Port für mein PC aufgemacht aber trotzdem zeigt er mir noch strikt an



ich hatte mit meiner Fritzbox zuerst auch strikt, habe aber dann Ports freigegeben und schon ist der NAT Status offen.

Meine Freigaben findest du auf dem Bild.


----------



## Fler (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle zusammen,
habe auch so ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Nat Typ Strikt....
Also habe einen "Speedport W 500 V" Router habe auch schon alle Antworten durch gelesen aber ich weiß nicht wie das bei meinen Router gehen soll

Bitte helft mir ich will bald wieder MW2 zocken


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

Was hast du denn bei den Ports alles eingestellt? Ein Screenshot wäre da hilfreich.


----------



## Fler (26. Dezember 2009)

Wass soll man den bei den Ports einstellen^^


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

Schon den Screenshot etwas weiter oben angeschaut?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Dezember 2009)

Geh zu erst in dein Router Menü:

speedport.ip (für T-Com Router)

Dann musst du das Geräte PW eingeben.

Ich hab einen anderen Router als du. Deshalb kann das abweichen, was ich dir hier ekläre.

-> Danach den Reiter "Netzwerk" (links im Menü) auswählen.

Hier kommst du auf eine Übersicht und wählst "NAT & Portregeln" aus.

Einfach auf "Neue Regel definieren" klicken und die Ports im oben genannten Screenshot freigeben.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Fler (26. Dezember 2009)

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6901/bild5q.png
Also so sieht es bei mir aus^^


----------



## Fler (27. Dezember 2009)

Bitte es ist dringend...


----------



## K3n$! (27. Dezember 2009)

1. Würd ich vielleicht, wenn es so dringend ist, mal selbst versuchen, ob ich es hinbekomme. 

2. Gibt es meistens auch ein Handbuch zum Router, in dem steht, wie man Ports öffnet.

Handbuch: http://www.t-home.de/dlp/eki/downloads/Speedport/Speedport_W500V/bedanl_speedport_w500v_11.2005.pdf

--> Guck mal auf Seite 47 bzw. im PDF-Dokument ist es die Seite 56.

3. Würde ich bei Weiterleitung oder Öffnung (dynamisch) mal die oben genannten Ports eintragen, um zu sehen, was passiert.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## simon. (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal

Ich habe auch NAT: Strikt kann aber wunderbar zocken  aber ich will mit freunden spielen....

Um Typ "offen" zu bekommen hab ich die fogenden ports freigeschaltet

1500,3005,3101 
TCP 27014 to 27050, UDP 27000 to 2701,5 UDP 27015 to 27030

upnp war schon aktiviert (mein router netopia 3xxxx)

jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich es richtig gemacht habe
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1950/routerl.png

1. http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2811/router2.png

2. http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/207/router3o.png

habe ich das richtig gemacht?

und port 28960 ist schon im "portmenü" call of duty vorhanden

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## simon. (5. Januar 2010)

oder nicht


----------



## Master_Nox (10. Januar 2010)

hi ich habe das gleiche problem aber ich hab Easy.box 802 und ja ich habe mir das handbuch durchgelesen hat nix geholfen googelt auch nix kann es mir bittttttte jemand so erklären das es jeder dpp versteht

ps: das strikt bei mw2 soll weg


----------



## FQN|Excal1bur (21. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen:

Ich habe auch ein Problem:

Auch mein NAT-Type bei MW2 steht auf Strikt:

Ich nutze den Web & Walk Stick IV mit dem ich ins Inet geh.

Nur leider habe ich schon alles versucht um NAT auf Offen zu bekommen (APN, Proxy etc.)

Weis jetzt net mehr weiter....und könnte ein wenig Hilfe gebrauchen

Hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden.


----------



## rable' (11. April 2010)

Das hat mein Problem beseitig!!!!

YouTube - VODAFONE EASY BOX 802 NAT TYPE OPEN MODERN WARFARE 2 PS3


----------



## K3n$! (11. April 2010)

Bei mir hat schon gereicht einfach die Ports freizugeben.

--> TCP 27014-27050
--> UDP 27000-27030
--> UDP 28960


----------



## Crymes (16. April 2010)

Leute, GTA 4 zeigt meinem Freund auch das strict an und stürzt ab.
Er hat eine easybox.
Man muss bei dem NAT noch ne Ip-Adresse eingeben.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich die finde?


----------



## K3n$! (16. April 2010)

Sein GTA 4 ?

Aber nicht die PC Version oder ?
Bei mir hab ich das noch nie gelesen. 

Und wovon die IP ?


----------



## Crymes (17. April 2010)

1.Jup.
2. Ja, die PC-Version.
Wegen der ip: Glaub vom'Rechner, das steht vor der port-Eingabe im Router.


----------



## K3n$! (18. April 2010)

Um die lokale IP herauszufinden: 

Start: Ausführen: "cmd" : ipconfig/all und irgendwo steht dann was von IP Adresse und 192.168.2.***, die muss er dort eingeben.


----------



## NeoNJesus (12. Juni 2010)

Hi @ all!

es hat sich mal wieder ein problem aufgezeigt!
meine freundin und ich spielen beide cod6.
dann kam die idee...hei gib doch mal die ports frei, damit es besser funktioniert...
und hier gehts auch schon los...
ports für meinen rechner angelegt...der router nimmt sie jedoch nicht für den meiner freundin an...Port schon vorhanden.
dann kommt dazu dass es uns dauernd misslingt ins spiel einzutreten, da mein NAT-Typ offen und ihrer strikt ist! hinzukommt, dass der typ sich je nach laune bei mir ändert!
wie kann ich das für ihren rechner auch freigeben, damit es bei beiden funktioniert?


----------



## Kaller880 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich bin neu und ich habe schon viel bei google gesucht, habe alle ports die ich gefunden hab freigeschaltet sogar Upnp aktiwiert trozdem ist mein Nat zusatnd STRIKT????? WIESO??? 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen??


----------



## püschi (17. Oktober 2010)

Welchen Router hast du denn? Bist du mit dem per LAN verbunden?


----------



## kroebus (15. November 2010)

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt:
haben alle, die trotz Portfreigabe noch "strict" da stehen haben den Router mal nach der Öffnung neu gestartet???
Mag banal klingen - könnte aber auch eine Lösung sein.
Und wer keinen an-/aus-Knopf hat: im Routermenü gibts meist iwo die Option "Router neu starten"...


----------



## K3n$! (15. November 2010)

Oder einfach Stecker ziehen. 
Wenn der Port aber richtig weitergeleitet wurde, sollte es aber i.d.R. funktionieren, war zumindestens bei mir der Fall (Speedport W722v).


----------



## BlackSkorpion (30. November 2010)

Hi ich hab auch ein problem habe 2 Pcs an einem router mit 2 eigenen MW2 steam accounts ect

wie krieg ich das hin das für beide die portfreigaben sind ... ich hab jetzt ein pc frei beim anderem kann ich schlecht den gleichen port nehmen 

hat jemand vielleicht ne lösung für mich das auch der andere pc frei ist 

also Nat:Offen

LG BlackSkorpion


----------



## K3n$! (30. November 2010)

Dann hast du nur für die eine Interne IP den Port freigegeben. 

IP A: 192.168.X.*
IP B: 192.168.X.#

Welche IP dein PC hat, kannst du über die Eingabeaufforderung herausfinden: 

"ipconfig/all" eingeben

Dann bei IPv4-Adresse nachsehen.


----------



## SkySpike (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

brauche dringend Hilfe! Habe eine Easybox 803A seit kurzem und habe es auch hinbekommen das NAT offen ist bei MW2. Doch wenn ich im Multiplayer bin und mich einem Spiel anschließen will so wird kein einziges gefunden. Egal welche Spielmodi ich wähle, habt ihr ideen an was das liegen könnte? Bin am verzweifeln und im I-Net habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden dazu.

Grüße


----------



## Branville (10. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mich jetzt auch 2 Tage mit dem NAT Strikt Problem von Modern Warfare 2 herumgeärgert. Habe diverse Foren besucht und mir die Haare gerauft. Dann kam ich auf die bekloppte Idee, zusätzlich zu der Anweisung vom Hersteller, den Port 28960 nicht nur als TCP sondern auch als UDP freizugeben. Und  zack, NAT: Offen.

Denke das gilt auch für MW3. Viel Spaß beim weitersagen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. November 2011)

Warum schreiben eig. alle in diesen Thread hier?
Um den Beitragscounter zu erhöhen?
Anstatt mal abzuwarten und zu lesen. 

B2T:
Mir hats geholfen den Stecker zu ziehen und UPnP danach zu aktivieren.
Gelegentlich musste ich auch UPnP deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren.
Ansonsten die Firewall mal komplett ausschalten und Ausnahmeregel in der Windows Firewall, ggf. auch in der Personal Firewall, erstellen.


----------

